# what is wrong with my julii cory?



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

I came home last night and found my cory with a white fuzzy flower thing coming off of him. It looks like it is coming from the nostril and his nostril red (like its bleeding) he still moves around but he seems to be breathing a little faster than my other cories.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

fungus infection, treat him with malachyide green


----------

